
Building Better Software with Info-Ops: An Interview with Daniel Markham - acangiano
https://programmingzen.com/building-better-software-info-ops-daniel-b-markham-interview/
======
DanielBMarkham
Author of the book here. If you have any questions, let me know. Happy to help
any way I can.

